# Turn of stifle



## Sanda Stankovic (Jan 10, 2009)

OK so I have a bit of a problem... I understand this isnt a conformation board and that is not my intention at all (to discuss conformation) but I need to ask, as I am assuming people that do physical work with their dogs are also possibly even more likely to notice this.. So the angle that the knee has when dog is standing is influenced by how long leg bones are and the pelvic angle. However, for a long time I was under the impression that there is a pre-requisite component if you like to this. That is the actual ligaments in the knee (a bit like when some people can do splits and some cant) and how much bend they allow. The reason is that I have seen dogs that have all of the constituents that should allow them to have a good turn of stifle, yet they dont... I would like to hear what other people think and if anyone has seen the same thing as I have.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You are looking for pedigree database. There are lots of people there that would love to answer your question, then there will be lots of people to tell those people to **** off and die, then they will call each other trailer trash, and vow to beat each other up.

We like questions about training, no one gives a **** about your stifle. Ask about teaching the object guard.


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

Don't let Jeff scare you, he's always that friendly. 

I do suggest another board though... I'll shoot you a PM. Fellow confirmation person here =)(among other things)


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jaimie Van Orden said:


> Don't let Jeff scare you, he's always that friendly.
> 
> I do suggest another board though... I'll shoot you a PM. Fellow confirmation person here =)(among other things)



yeah he's trailer trash. Don't make me beat your old man ass again Jeff. BTW- thanks for the daily chuckle. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sanda Stankovic (Jan 10, 2009)

sorry didnt realise how strongly people feel about structural discussions, thought it may have been something people noticed themselves... Got the point.


----------

